# Weird sleep habits



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Does anyone else have weird rituals/habits before they go to sleep? For me I absolutely cannot sleep with the door open. I always feel like I'm going to open my eyes in the middle of the night and see some shadow or ghost or burglar or something outside my door. A closed door makes me feel safer. I also hate sleeping with someone in the same room. I just like the feeling of sleeping alone. I also have to have this small fan of mine on each night as a white noise device as I am sensitive when it comes to sleep any any sound can keep me up. The weirdest thing I do is I scrunch up the sides of my covers to cover my ears as an added 'cushion' to block out more noise. 

All this adds up to annoying bedtimes some nights as some things don't go quite my way. Snoring may become louder through the walls than other nights and the blankets over my ears... that takes a few dozen times to get just right so I don't have to fix them anymore.

I can't be the only one who has a set way to sleep. What do you guys do?? :sus


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a little pillow that I hold when I go to sleep, it doesn't feel the same without it.


----------



## TheQuietGirl20 (Feb 20, 2012)

I can't sleep with the door open, I feel safer and if it's open I feel like someone is watching me. I used to have fan but it finally gave out. I'm a light sleeper if someone walks in the room I wake up.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Well my mom n bro sleep in same room...yep I dnt like anybody to sleep near me..i sleep at some distance..my sis had a habbit of shrugging legs..i beat her many times for this..i want to sleep with myself alone in my single blanket...i curl up while I sleep..cover up my legs n left ear with blanket so that I dnt hear any sound....i dnt fear seeing any ghost while I open my eyes in mid of sleep,i daily have some breaks while I sleep..i sleep facing my face to the right side,i cant sleep facing left..i get horrible dreams while I sleep..i dnt get good sleep...
when I wakeup accidentally at night hrs I look around if there is anybody I often look back if somebody is there..i look at staircase too..i generally dnt fear....


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I NEED the door closed just like you. I also still fear complete darkness and silence, so I need to have my television on in the background at really low brightness and volume to fall asleep.


----------



## Commander Keen (Jan 28, 2012)

I too need the door closed otherwise I feel someone is watching me. I have to use ear plugs to block out noise. I place a sleep mask over my eyes. Then I place a small cushion between my knees which stops my legs from touching when I sleep on my sides to prevent lower back and hip pain. Finally, I place another pillow over my head to reinforce noise prevention. I also forgot to mention that I take a sleeping pill an hour before I go to bed. I used to use a fan to drain out any noise but that had to stop because it gave me a sore throat and hay-fever


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

I perform a ritualistic rain dance before placing my self under those snuggly sheets and turning about 20 times before I finallly fall asleep.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*My son has rituals he does and he is only 13, door must be closed, 2 fans on, 6 blankets , 2 comforters and his lullaby cd playing. He has done this since he was in a bed. I always found it to be cute,lol. I guess everyone has some type of nightly ritual wether it be small or big it is part of what makes you , you so revel in it and dont sweat the small stuff. *


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh door must be closed, all lights off and no noise - I also will not fall asleep unless I sleep on my stomach with my hands under the cold side of the pillow


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I also have to sleep on my back. I cannot sleep on my side unless for a short nap but even then- sleeping on my side hurts my neck. I never move around in bed, I sleep straight out like a log lol.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

I have to have the window open, even when it is really cold outside I will have it open, not wide open though, also I can only sleep on my sides, just can't sleep on my back or tummy for some reason.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^Funny enough I have to have the window closed!! Even when it was summer I had it closed. These days however I am willing to have it a crack open but never wide open. Again with the noise. I do not want to heighten the chance I'll hear outside noise, I need things as quiet as possible.


----------



## RoflSaurus (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm sorry but this is just too weird - I am EXACTLY the same way. The reason I keep the blanket held up over my ears though is because I'm terrified of bugs crawling in there. Guhhhhh D:

I also HAVE to play a card or trivia game before I pass out. It gets my mind off of things that happened during the day.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

RoflSaurus said:


> I'm sorry but this is just too weird - I am EXACTLY the same way. The reason I keep the blanket held up over my ears though is because I'm terrified of bugs crawling in there. Guhhhhh D:
> 
> I also HAVE to play a card or trivia game before I pass out. It gets my mind off of things that happened during the day.


OMG this is the coolest thing I think I have in common with someone!! I seriously thought I was the only one weird enough to bunch up my blankets to my ears each night. So weird!  But your reason is legit- I think I have another reason to add onto it now! AH!! :afr


----------



## Elona (Feb 24, 2012)

I have to have a window open. Even in the winter so it can be very cold in the room.
I do this because otherwise I feel I may suffocate from lack of air or something.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh! I also have to have my closet doors shut! I cannot stand an open closet when I sleep. This is just as big as a closed door. I have tons of stuffed animals on the shelf in my closet and I feel if I leave my closet exposed, they'll watch me in my sleep. They can be all cute and soft in the AM but at night, they watch me with their little beady eyes...


I'm a nutter, I know.


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

I like sleeping with my blind up, at least some of the way so a little light filters in. I prefer having a bit of light, otherwise I feel like I've gone blind or something, lmao.


----------



## Lokis Whispers (Feb 24, 2012)

I can only fall asleep on my right side, which is kind of a positive thing since if I want to lay down and rest my eyes for a minute I can lay on my left side and be assured I won't accidentally fall asleep 

Also I must always have a fan blowing or the sound of a fan, and always have the blanket pulled up over my face or else I'll freak out about bugs flying into my mouth/nose... which is kind of weird but whatever


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

One last thing, I need my blinds closed all the way. I hate seeing the light seep in, if it's night it has to be dark. I don't want any glares coming through the cracks of the blinds from lights outside. Cannot stand that.

So basically I like everything closed when it comes to sleep lol.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> One last thing, I need my blinds closed all the way. I hate seeing the light seep in, if it's night it has to be dark. I don't want any glares coming through the cracks of the blinds from lights outside. Cannot stand that.
> 
> So basically I like everything closed when it comes to sleep lol.


Hah, me too. I take it another step with blackout curtains over blackout blinds :b. I seriously live in a cave when I'm not outside! My nighttime ritual consists of not going to bed until I've seen the sunrise.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^I'd love to have blackout curtains. One of the blades is missing from my blinds so there's a gap where the light really seeps through. But I close them to the right of me so they're facing the other side. Depending on where the moon is, the gap isn't really bothersome.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

I have sort of childish requirements for a good night's sleep, lol. I need to be surrounded by pillows, or at least soft fluffy things, and if a mattress is just slightly uncomfortable I get so agitated that I'm practically on the verge of a breakdown. Tonight was one of those nights, because I only have two small pillows and I can feel the springs through the mattress. I think I've gotten 2 hours of sleep altogether.  I don't know whether it's because I'm such an emotional mess or if I'm just high-maintenance...


----------



## ImaDinosaur (Feb 6, 2012)

I always need a blanket, no matter how hot it is. Also I must close my door, it makes me feel safe.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

-Door has to be close AND locked
-Closet door must be closed
-Window always closed, even in summer
-Fan must be on, I need the sound to drown out random noises. I get afraid when I hear unexplained noises in the house, then I can't sleep
-I always check under my bed before I go to sleep. I have this fear that someone could be hiding under there, so I can never sleep without checking first
-My closet door doesn't close, so I must put something in front of it to keep it closed. If it's not blocked off, I have to check inside my closet before I sleep
-And lastly, I have this stuffed pokemon doll. It's a Bellossom. I can't sleep without it


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Only thing I've noticed is that I have to have something on my stomach/chest or I can't sleep, which is why I mostly sleep on my stomach. I've been trying to sleep on my back more often lately, and I've noticed I do fine if I just have a pillow on me~ XD If I can hug a pillow, I can sleep sitting up.

Oh, and I need the fan on. But I prefer than at all times, not just when sleepin' O:


----------



## abom (Feb 28, 2012)

Caggee said:


> Only thing I've noticed is that I have to have something on my stomach/chest or I can't sleep, which is why I mostly sleep on my stomach. I've been trying to sleep on my back more often lately, and I've noticed I do fine if I just have a pillow on me~ XD If I can hug a pillow, I can sleep sitting up.
> 
> Oh, and I need the fan on. But I prefer than at all times, not just when sleepin' O:


It's impossible for me to sleep on my stomach, I always wonder how people do it!

I MUST sleep with a fan. Without the white noise there's just too much I can hear or try to listen to instead of sleeping.

I also have to sleep in complete darkness. Otherwise falling asleep is impossible.


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm the same way about my door. If I leave my door open I'm constantly looking out the door and I'm worried I'm going to see a ghost or something, lol. So I just keep my door closed, and my closet needs to be closed as well. I also need the television on when I'm falling asleep. If it's off it takes me forever to asleep, it's like I think more because it's too quiet. Plus I hear weird noises at night which freaks me out, so if the tv is on I don't hear any of it.


----------



## Sleepman32😴 (Apr 8, 2021)

Iam the same way I always have to have my door closed and my tv on low brightness I listen to ASMR with my headphones on and I always have to have the window open with a fan in my face or feel it. I like to sleep alone and have no one in the room with me beacuse I feel weird I don’t know why but I just don’t like when ppl are around me maybe it’s my social anxiety working. I have to have 2 blankets on me and my feet outside of them. Even at 28 I’m scared of the dark some days I like pitch blackness and some days I do not I just do not understand it. I love sleeping On My left side I love sleeping in my stomach but health problems stoped that sometimes I find my self sleeping on my right side ig it depends on if a wall is there i love looking at walls also have a stuffed bear my mom gave me I can’t sleep without anyway thank you for allowing me to spill my guts


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Used to sleep with my blanket covering half my face for a long time.... dunno how that happened or why i did it..... stopped now lol


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

prefer to sleep on the floor. like other people, need the door closed, dont understand how you could sleep with the door open. I like to have the window open, but my flatmate keeps smoking out there and I close it angrily. I put something at the bottom of the door to stop light and smells coming under it.


----------



## KateBangtan (Aug 6, 2021)

I have to sleep With the door closed for the same reasons as you. I also have to brush my hair before I sleep(no Idea why but I literally cannot sleep otherwise). And I have to be hearing something( either calming/instrumental music or have my fan on. Have to use bathroom and drink something. Then I still can’t sleep until past midnight soooo 🤷‍♀️


----------

